
Ask HN: I want to sell a $18000 domain name, are there any brokers interested? - id122015
That is the automatic price suggestion of SEDO, the real price could be different. Important to know that it is a one word name and the gTLD extension was introduced in 2014, the date when I registered. It was supposed to be my personal project and that is why I paid a premium price during Early Auction. The idea is not dead after almost 4 years but I&#x27;m slow at programming doing another project. There are a few sites who are smaller than SEDO and who try to make a profit by helping people to sell domains and I want to find them.
======
unixhero
Going into Bitcoin instead?

